# How do you deal with a ULNS?



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Finally, after a few months of titanic work, I manage to get a ULSN.
Good thing? I don't think so anymore.

Yes, I don't have to scrape my glass for algae, and bryopsis "infection" is slowly dying, with 12h actinic and 7h white (324W total), but my corals are feeling it. I lost 2 sps and another 2 have light color, not to say about my brain coral. 

I started dosing zeo coral vitalizer, in my desperate attempt to save them.

What are you doing to keep a ULNS or LNS?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

There's a very fine line between ULNS and too ULNS. You really have to watch your corals. If you 
are getting STN or RTN, I would cut back on whatever carbon source you are using.

If you are using GFO or carbon media, I would cut back on those, or even take them out for a while.

-


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

what is ULNS?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Ultra Low Nutrient System - zero NO3 and PO3


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

You don't need 0 NO3 and 0 P04 to be running ULNS. 1-3 ppm P04 and 1-5 N03 would still be 
ULNS. As a matter of fact, if I get a 0 reading for phospate, the first thing I do is to dump a healthy 
amount of frozen food in the tank, as I know this will contain PO4.

Getting the tank to ULNS is not a problem if you are using Zeovit, bio-pellets, vodka, etc. It's keeping 
it a level where the tank is ULNS and your corals aren't starved for nutrients, including PO4 and NO3. 
That's where the challenge lies.

-



TankCla said:


> Ultra Low Nutrient System - zero NO3 and PO3


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> -
> 1-3 ppm P04 and 1-5 N03 would still be ULNS.
> -


I wouldn't keep PO3 at 1-3ppm and NO3 1-5ppm, no matter what. Algae will be everywhere in a tank like this.

http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/63-tank-of-the-month


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

Not true. Check out some of the tanks on RC and Zeovit.com

-



TankCla said:


> I wouldn't keep PO3 at 1-3ppm and NO3 1-5ppm, no matter what. Algae will be everywhere in a tank like this.
> 
> http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/63-tank-of-the-month


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

You don't understand, I am not arguing with you. Your standards are not my standards. Very simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

True. I would never try to keep nitrate and phosphate at 0 all the time for fear of going too far. 
I feel more comfortable when they in the 1-3 ppm range.

-


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

As I was telling you, your standards are too high for me. 

The only thing I can say, from my own experience, I never had colors like I have now on my SPS. 
Algae are gone and PE like never before. 
With NO3 5ppm and PO3 0.05, I had to clean the front glass for algae twice a day. 
But again, I speak from experience, not from RC or Zeovit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

Good luck with the two corals you mentioned in your first post. I hope the zeo coral vitalizer helps.

-


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually helps. I am surprised. 
Believe it or not, color is getting darker and PE is bigger than never. Only with 2 doses. 
Oh, and I adjusted alk a bit. Main color loss in ULNS is high alk not low nutrients, but I am sure everybody have read this on RC and Zeovit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

Glad the CV is working so quickly. 

-


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Could you believe the change in color since I started dosing zeo?


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice piece. Your colorchange looks tobe nothing more than growth tips. Or perhaps I missed something. Good luck with your progress. Looks great so.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Since I got the frag, it had the color you see at the base. Now with zeo products, started to change the color to the purple you see at the tips.


----------

